# Corner Bead Coming Loose



## bhumeny (Feb 29, 2008)

My house is approx. 20 years old.
Recently, the corner bead in several places has started to come loose and there is a crack along the edge of it.
I tried to repair one strip by first just mudding over it, but the crack just reappeared. I then putting in a couple of drywall screws, but the screws caused the corner bead to buckle about 2 inches away from the screw and made a bigger mess.

What is the proper way to refasten the corner bead?
P.S. I am not sure if the corner bead was the screw-on type or the type with paper but I suspect it is the screw-on type as the crack is only about one inch from the corner (not wide enough for the paper type)..

Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you got a small crown stapler? That is the easiest method of securing the corner bead without making a mess out of it.

You will need to take a small hammer and knock any of the loose mud off of the corner bead---
the best mud for the repair is Durra Bond--That is the powdered mix in a bag--Very sticky and hard.

---Mike---


----------



## LotzRenovations (Apr 30, 2010)

You need to screw the corner bead, apply a fiberglass mesh tape to cover the cracked area, the apply Durabond joint compound.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never had much luck using screws--I always end up puckering that thin tin.

Old fashioned drywall nails seem to work just fine though.

I never paper or mesh at the corner bead--I would think that would bring the drywall mud out past the corner bead----??

Good luck-Have fun---Mike---


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Nails, then first coat with setting compound.


----------

